# Wanted: Hybrid bike 54/56cm



## Matthew_T (22 Aug 2012)

I am looking for a hybrid bike and thought I would see if anyone had one suitably available on here.

My road bike is a 54cm so I am looking for something around that size (no smaller). I used to have very individual selections of what I wanted but I have now changed to something more general.

Spec: Must be in working condition and gears smooth changing. I am not bothered about it being FS or having drop bars (would prefer drops).
If it came with a rear pannier rack it would help but not essential.

Price: I am looking for anything around the £200/£300 mark but obviously as cheap as possible.

I can collect from North Wales area or even as far as Manchester (Stretford/Sale side).


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Aug 2012)

Road bike sizes and hybrid sizes are completely different - I think that if you ride a 54cm road bike, a 54cm hybrid would be too big for you. Also, drop bars on a hybrid... wouldn't that be a road bike then?


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

My hybrid is 17.5" Matthew, and I ride a 54cm road bike.
I


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> My hybrid is 17.5" Matthew, and I ride a 54cm road bike.
> I


 
A 22 inch hybrid is completely different from a 22 inch road bike, it just wouldn't fit.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Also, drop bars on a hybrid... wouldn't that be a road bike then?


Or a CX bike maybe!


----------



## lordloveaduck (22 Aug 2012)

For that price, you could buy new in the sales useing discount codes.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> My hybrid is 17.5" Matthew, and I ride a 54cm road bike.
> I


 
Does it have a cake basket on it?


----------



## Gary E (23 Aug 2012)

As has been said above - No two manufacturers seem to be using the same method to measure bikes. Even different styles of bike from the same manufacturer can be confusing.
None of this is really a problem though as long as you can try before you buy. As a starting point I know I'm roughly somewhere between a medium and a large so I start there and go up (or down) until I find one that suits.
A lot of people fall foul of this problem when they buy online then get a bike that doesn't suit.
I really can't stress enough - if at all possible - try it on for size!
I have on occasion tried a bike in a shop to get the sizing right and then bought it cheaper online  although just to stop me feeling too guilty I always buy some tubes or something from the shop while I'm there


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> For that price, you could buy new in the sales useing discount codes.


That is the easier option but I was just seeing if there were any (possibly better value) used bikes available.

I am frequently viewing Ebay though.


----------



## tribanjules (8 Sep 2012)

this is being elbowed out of my sacred shed by my new triban = £150 if u are interested
3 months old, panniers/ pump/ lights included
I'm just under 6' and 31 inside leg

http://www.hawkcycles.co.uk/AMMACO-SUBURBAN-BLACK-ALLOY-GENTS-3-3-product-31.html

PM me if interested


----------

